# Harvest Terror



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hello fellow members,

I have just finished up on building and painting KitKong's Model Mansion Harvest Terror original model.

It's a very nicely made kit, but instead of just going with a plain build up, I decided to spruce it up a little with my own "special" touches.

I covered the base with some ground cover and made it look saturated / muddy from a recent downpour. I also added some pumpkins and fall colored leaves to give it a real Halloween / fall flavor. 

The stones around the base of the pole were also replaced with real stones, with grass added.

Grass was also added to the hip section of the model to give the illusion of straw sticking out.

In the end I wanted to confuse the onlooker. Is it a scarecrow or could it be human, or a little bit of both? The horror of it is, no one really knows.

This build up will be a "how to" article featured in an October installment of Creaturescape on-line publication. I will let you know when it is published. Untill then, take care and I hope you enjoy the pictures.

P.S. I had a tough time with photographing this subject, due to the pose and the dark colors that I used on it. So sorry for the cruddy photos, it's the best that I could get.*

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280457.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280455.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280452.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280449.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280445.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280441.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280438.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280435.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280434.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280431.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280429.jpg

http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/185280425.jpg


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Dude thats wicked -Lol, Wow! Very Nice attention to detail. I don't know whats worse, a crucified scarecrow comes to life or killer clowns. Nice work though, the sci-fi theme is radical. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind words RacerJoe, they mean a lot.* :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

All I see when I click on the links is "image has been moved or deleted"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

70_442 said:


> All I see when I click on the links is "image has been moved or deleted"


 In a 13-month-old thread? What are the odds! :freak:


----------

